# Short Draw Speed ?



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

My girlfriend draw is appox.24.5 in....She has come along way in the sport,but could use a little more speed that is accruate.Does anyone have any suggestions? Shes shooting a Mathews FX at the present time.Shes shooting in the neighborhood of 45lbs.Any help will would be grateful.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Is she shooting indoors, outdoors events, wanting something for hunting? What's her current speed? I'm sure there'll be some folks with good recommendations once they know what her specific interests and needs are. Have fun shooting!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I believe the Mathews Mustang is faster for sure. There may be others too like the LX or possibly the Sierratec but I am not sure without clocking it. Their speed test is done with 60lb limbs I think which isn't mutch use. Any of those bows would be faster though. There are other tricks as well such as shooting feathers, light carbon arrows such as the new ultralight series from gold tip.
and keeping the weight on the string to a minimum such as using a string nock, and no peep aligner. These things can speed up a bow as can a custom string from someone like Berry custom strings with light material and a few fewer strands.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

Tell her to check out the new 2-cam from CSS. It is screaming fast as well as forgiving. If her draw length is that short, The 35" Encore would be the way to go!


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

I am now shooting a Hoyt X-tec (#3) cam with a 500 lightspeed with 120 grain tip at 52 pounds and getting 260 fps. I actually had to slow it down for rules. It shoots well and groups well. I'm very pleased with the results I have gotten so far.


----------



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.We have looked at the XTec but was concerned at the shorter draw would it still be fast.Shes shooting around 230 now but trying lighter arrow set ups we run in to grouping and tuning troubles.She shot a 300 in the state indoor and places fairly well at local 3-d events and hunts.She really learns fast and works hard so anything that will help I will buy.(and she cooks very well and puts up with me too).


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Chech out the Mustang....We had it shooting 280 at 25 inch draw pulling 50#'s.....


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Well my wife's mustang is a little slower than I expected for sure. Somewhere with her 336 grain arrows and one inch shorter than tested draw length of 25 inches and the addition of a peep and string nock and eliminator button. Bare minumum to the string she lost about 47fps. That is right it is shooting 233fps. I think Mathews really overestimated the speed of the mustang in their advertising. I tried to keep additions to the string to the minumum and she is shooting 6.7 grains per pound but there is no way in the world that should cost 47fps. My legacy is a 60 lb model and I draw 28 inches and it shoots 285fps with 337 grain arrows. That is only 23 fps lower than IBO rating on that bow with a 10lb drop in draw weight and two inch drop in draw length.
and 5.6 grains per pound. Mathews has some explaining to do in my opinion. I am trying to decide if I should call them on the deal.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

336 grains is waaaay over IBO for that bow.......We grained it out to get 280's......Heck even in my 3-D rig I am not 336.....

You didnt say how much she is drawing but at 24 in draw with a 336 grain arrow 233 isnt bad....


----------



## AL Sapphire (Apr 20, 2003)

Grey Ghost - 

I have a 25" draw. I have a sierratec and just recently bought an xtec. My sierratec I am shooting 252 fps, with beaman ICS 520. I am looking to get the easton light speed arrows. With my xtec I am getting about 255 fps with the same arrows. I shoot womens bowhunter in ASA 3d events and the speed limit in that class is 260 fps. So my speeds are very competitive. Look into the Hoyt Xtec - I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes as I said that is 6.7 grains/lb of draw weight. It is a 25 inch draw length bow. One inch of draw length and an extra two grains per pound of draw weight in my mind doesn't add up to a 47fps loss of speed. I also have a legacy and I am about 27fps below IBO speed. I have arrows that are closer to IBO but my draw is a full 2 inches shorter than tested and I am ten pounds below their testing of 70 lb and I have more on my string with the leeches and I have limb savers on the limbs. All of that costs me only 27 fps and somehow she lost 47fps. I am going to set up my son's PSE spyder at a 25 inch draw and 50 lb of draw and shoot the same arrows out of both bows. From the speeds he is getting at 21 inches of draw and 35 lb od draw weight I actually believe it will shoot faster than the mustang we have.


----------



## Lefse (Dec 18, 2003)

biggame, you have one fast Legacy. The one I had shot 260 fps, 340 grain arrow, 28.5 inch draw. My lx with same set up is 278.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Mark at T&L's where I bought it was also suprised at it. I weighed the arrows accurately though and they are 337grains.
It bottoms out at 62lb draw weight and I was pleased with the speed for sure but for hunting I will likely slow it down with heavier arrows. I shot some 2314 arrows with 100 grain tips last night and it seemed to send them with good authority as well. I will likely lighten up my wife's arrows a little by going with some gold tip 35/55 carbon's that will cut about 20 more grains off of her weight and get her up I am hoping into the 240fps range. That should do nicely. I just figured it would be a little faster.


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

My Mustang is 50# @ 25" draw. I am shooting 259gpi goldtip 3555 with 50grain nibbs. I am getting 264fps> I have no complaints on this bow.

I shot a 26" set @ 50# at the shop before I ordered my bow and that bow shoot 280fps with a 250 grain arrow.




Biggame, I'm not sure I understand your complaint on the Mustang. Are you complaining that the 336grain arrows are slow, cause dang 233fps is pretty sweet for that much grain. Get her some lighter arrows!


----------



## smokintheboys (Mar 23, 2004)

I started with a Hoyt Sapphire and just recently sold it and got a razortec. I LOVE IT! I have a 23 inch draw (i know... i have no arms  ) I am pulling 54lbs and am getting 252fps. I originally had it at 24inches and was getting 265fps. It is such a smooth draw with very little hand shock. I would seriously recommend having her draw one back before you decide to buy something else. It has a much more generous brace height than the Mustang and feel for that reason that it would be more forgiving. It's definately a sweet shooting little bow.


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

My wife is shooting the Mathews Ultra II at 48#'s with a 25" draw and a 200 gpi arrow and it shoots 284 fps. This is by far better than the LX or the FX. (we have both of them also). We have been full circle with the speed vs. low poundage issues and are very happy with our set up. Don't understand why Mathews quite the U-II. The Mustang is not near as fast.

J.Shoot


----------



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks to everyone.We ordered a SierraTec, Hoyt rep suggesed it instead of the XTEC because of the lighter weight.I hope she likes it.Shes looking forward to meet some of you folks on this site.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Don't get me wrong. I thought the bow would be faster than a PSE triton with the same settings is all I am saying. The triton had a 7.25 inch brace height so I assumed this one would actually spit out arrows faster than her previous bow. By the way I think you made a good choice with the sierratec. Those are classy bows all the way. The lighter bow will be nice. That X-tec is little more than the Hoyt Legacy. Wish they would have kept their weight on their line down as they had in the past.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Biggame......You didn't ........Hoyt Legacy? LOL  

Grey Ghost-Great Choice! She will love it. (Can you tell I shoot one.)


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah well it is shamefull but I call em like I sees em and if that big old heavy hunk of boat anchor with paralalell short limbs isn't a legacy reproduction from Hoyt then I don't know what it is. Course all bows these days look like others but I don't think it is that great of a design for Hoyt. I think the Cybertec was a better hunting bow overall and just to change something to change it seems to be the norm in the sport. Look at the Mathews Outback. Is that a better hunting bow than a Legacy or an LX or even the Icon. No it is just a really really short LX. No one needs a bow they can put in their pocket but I will bet Mathews sells a million of them. Why cause it is new. I shot one and it was what I figured it would a nice short little bow. Could it be the Mathews Vipertec? Who can tell these days. They all shoot better than I can so I guess it doesn't matter which brand you shoot after all Unless you are shooting something other than Mathews.


----------



## nhbowchick (Apr 21, 2004)

Geesh...I'm impressed by all of your "short" draw length speeds...

I shoot a Sierratec, 24 ish draw length @ 32 lbs.....and I'm getting on the average 219 feet per second, with knitting needle redline 1000's for arrows with 75 grain tips.....

I was thinking about going to a mustang, or a spyder, but I have to wait til my hoyt and easton contract are up. I can pull over 42 lbs on a spyder, but can't do more than 30 lbs on most other bows...of course speed is nice, but if you don't have it it just makes you learn to judge your targets more acurately. I do very well now in competition, I couldn't imagine what I would shoot if I could pull 50 lbs....that would be great!! I'd never have to judge distance again!!


----------



## deadeyedon (Mar 4, 2004)

*short bow speed*

I have a 25" draw and shoot an ultra-elite with xt 2000 limbs at 53lbs. With carbon tech 35/60 arrows with 85 grain tip it shoots 273 ft.per second. These weigh 265 grains. So they are right on for IBO or NFAA events. If your wife were to use ACC 60 tips at 50 grains these would come out to somewhere around 210 grains. With these PDP points you can add 10 grain screw in weights to get whatever weight you would like and still maintain high speed. I have also shot 2L--04 ACC's with 50 grain tips that only made the arrow 208 grains. They shot out of this same bow at 305 fps. According to Easton book these still will be OK to shoot. I know they sound light but man do they smoke out of the bow and shoot X's like crazy. With the 35/60's I use ACC unibushings and G-nocks. They are a dynamite arrow and in Bowhunter Freestyle I shot a 1318 FITA last year with them. That was when I was shooting my Razortec at 55 pounds. If your wife does not mind a shorter ATA bow this would be the one I would buy for her. The cams are "A" and the draw goes from 23 1/2 to 26 on both the ultra elite and my razortec. Good luck with the Sierratec I am sure it will serve her well. Your friend in Christ.


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

Check out the Pearson Dagger or the McPherson SDS-VX. Both out of the box speeds are above 310 FPS. At 27 inches and 60 lbs with 350 grain arrows I am getting close to 280. This is my hunting rig. At 50 lbs you can lighten your arrows to 250 grains and I think either bow will serve you well.

Check them out...click the Pearson link in my signature.

Steve


----------



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

Well the Sierra Tech finnally came in. 2-04 Accs, 60grn points 24" draw 46 pds shooting 260 fps. I'm really amazed Its shooting very good. Big change from 220 fps. The drop from 20 to 30 yards is alot tighter. Shes happy!

Deadeyeon------- Amen


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*short draw speed*

Don't forget to check out Revolution...they were among the first to produce bows that shot monster speeds...I have a very short draw, and shoot a 322 grain arrow at 286 at 58# from a 37" ATA bow...with an IBO legal arrow, I can get over 300fps.


----------



## RAYBOB (May 9, 2004)

*ARROW SPEED*

HEY GHOST

I'M GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS HAVE SEEMED TO WORK OUT THE PROBLEMS YOUR FREIND WAS HAVING. BUT I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE ONE SUGGESTION. I HAVE BEEN SHOOTING FOR QUITE SOME TIME, AND MY BROTHER HAS BEEN SHOOTING LONGER THAN I HAVE, AND WE HAVE DISCOVERED ONE THING. THE FASTER THE ARROW, THE MORE UNFORGIVING THE SHOT CAN BE.
IF YOUR FREIND HAS ANY TROUBLE WITH HER RELEASE, BACKTENSION, FORM OR ANYTHING ELSE DURING THE SHOT, THE FASTER ARROW SPEED WILL SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASE THE PROBLEM.
AT ONE TIME WE HAD A SPOT HOG SHOOTING MACHINE THINKING THAT WE COULD USE IT TO TUNE ARROWS. UNFORTUNATELY THE MACHINE CANNOT MIMIC A HUMAN. WE ENDED UP TUNING OUR ARROWS BY HAND.
MY SUGGESTION IS THAT IF AND WHEN YOUR FREIND CAN AFFORD IT, TELL HER TO GET ANOTHER BOW. HAVE ONE SET UP STRICTLY FOR 20 YARDS INDOORS AND THE OTHER FOR OUTDOORS.
I HAVE ONLY SEEN A FEW PEOPLE THAT CAN SHOOT CONSISTANTLY GOOD WITH FAST ARROW SPEEDS. TOM CROWE IS ONE OF THEM. HE TYPICALLY SHOOTS AT 300+ FPS.
ANYWAY, I HOPE THAT SHE CONTINUES TO SHOOT WELL, BUT IF SHE SHOULD START RUNNING INTO TROUBLE, YOU MAY WANT TO SLOW THE SPEED DOWN AGAIN. AS LONG AS IT MAKES IT TO THE (X) RING, WHO CARES HOW FAST IT TRAVELS.
ANYWAY, GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN.

RAYBOB


----------

